# Zebra print heat applied vinyl?



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Hey does anyone know if someone makes zebra print heat applied vinyl? I have seen the leopard print but no zebra.Or can this be printed on vinyl by a Roland versacam and then contour cut?Any help or suggestions would be great.

Thanks
Curtis


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

sign warehouse has it

Sign Supplies and Equipment: EnduraTex HotMark Fashion - 15 inch x 11' - Zebra - Low Price Guarantee


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Thanks I will call them and see when they are going to restock,it shows they are out at this time.Have you ever used Hotmark products? I have only used thermoflex.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would suggest buying form anyone but signwarehouse. There customer service is awful. I use www.richardsonsupply.com for the Hotmark products. I really like hotmark for most material. I have never found anything you can't apply it on and it will stretch. I like Eco Film for cotton applications, but Hotmark is a great product. .... JB


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

I agree with you about Signwharehouse.That whole company Sucks [email protected]$! It looks like the print is a little big for what I need but I think I will try and get a sample. We have some teachers that want the letters RAE on the front of their T-shirts.At first they wanted applique but are looking at other options as well. Just trying to put together some ideas.

Thanks
Curtis


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Wish I heard this before I placed my order last Thursday....

I still haven't seen a shipping confirmation! I figured they were in KY and I'm in MS so it should be no more than a 2 day delivery. Heck, I'm waiting 2 days before they even ship!! 

2+ days to ship?? Not is this day and age.....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will never use them again .Signwarehouse is awful . ... JB


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

signwarehouse was the only place i could find pink camo. my order is on track to be her tomorrow and it sounds like ive just been lucky dealing with them


----------



## Ladybugg222 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi.. Did you find any zebra heat applied vinyl.. I m trying to find different design to put on license plate.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I think there is a thread on this board where Josh from imprintables.com mentioned something about making custom printed vinyl for you. 

I guess this means custom printing patterns (in this case a Zebra pattern) on sPecial white vinyl rolls...i could be wrong. 



:


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I believe I read that they custom print patterns on the Solutions Opaque vinyl which is very thin from what I understand.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

We have about 30 stock patterns available including Zebra and Pink Zebra.


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> We have about 30 stock patterns available including Zebra and Pink Zebra.



I cant seem to find pic on the website of what these look like. Do you have a link?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

QC_Todd said:


> I cant seem to find pic on the website of what these look like. Do you have a link?


Just hover over the one you want to see for a better view: Imprintables Warehouse :: Stock Patterns :: Stock Pattern, 5 Yard Roll 

I've also attached a photo of some Christmas ones so you can see what they look like on the roll - I don't have a photo of Zebra.


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Just hover over the one you want to see for a better view: Imprintables Warehouse*::*Stock Patterns*::*Stock Pattern, 5 Yard Roll
> 
> I've also attached a photo of some Christmas ones so you can see what they look like on the roll - I don't have a photo of Zebra.


WOW very nice!!!!


----------



## Ladybugg222 (Jun 10, 2008)

How do I view patterns and prices?


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

You can view sample patterns at Specialty Materials - Largest Distributor of Thermal Films in North America. For pricing you'd have to ask for Matt at ACS.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Well I finished the project with the zebra print. The only issue I had was that while running through the cutter the roll seemed to stick to itself as it was being feed through the cutter.So I just unrolled some before each series of cuts and it was fine after that. It weeded very easily almost as easy as paint mask,the lettering was pretty big about 4 inches tall.I pressed the Thermoflex on first due to the higher temp. for application.Then I let the heatpress cool down and pressed the zebra print while putting a teflon sheet over the Thermoflex.I don't know if the higher temp required for the Thermoflex would have hurt the zebra print or not so I played it safe. Let it cool before peeling and all was good.So we will see how it lives in the real world.


----------



## NewtonsApple (Dec 3, 2008)

coastalbusiness.com also carries zebra in their designer category. They also have multiple colors of camo as well.


----------



## xzeoussport (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Specialty-Graphics.com they are pretty good.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

What kind of license plate accepts iron on vinyl? I really did not know that iron on vinyl would stick to a lense plate, or if it did, would stay on through road wear. Thank you if you can help me.
Smith


----------



## anthonz (Apr 21, 2008)

try imprintables warehouse....they have zebra, pink camo, reg camo and more!! plus they have eco film.


----------



## mimiflint (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can heat press rhinestones on top of vinyl?


----------



## mw1171 (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with the others that have commented about Signwarehouse. Their customer service is terrible, they do not do what they say and try to rip you off. I've worked with them for a couple years and have just got completely fed up with their nonsense, STAY AWAY FROM SIGNWAREHOUSE. As one person said before me THEY SUCK!


----------

